# 7-Jan-2013 Invites



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi All,

What would be the cut-off?

Regards


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

I have applied for nsw state sponsorship 7 December. Will i be invited on 7th January?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What would be the cut-off?
> 
> Regards


No idea but you should get the invitation =)


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

fmasaud84 said:


> No idea but you should get the invitation =)


yeah - hopefully
i was this hopeful for 17-Dec-12 too


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

hi all,i hv applied for SS on 18dec,will i get invite on 7 jan?


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

i hv appplied for SS on 18 dec, will i get invite on 7 jan?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> yeah - hopefully
> i was this hopeful for 17-Dec-12 too


for 17th Dec, you were very close . 

but i will be happy to exchange my invitation with you .. if i could 
and take yours on 7th Jan =)


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Guys, for visa 190 (with sponsorship) you will get an invitation as soon as the state sponsors you. It is independent of the invitation rounds.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> yeah - hopefully
> i was this hopeful for 17-Dec-12 too


You are almost there. I would say start preparing your things. Have everything scanned. Get your pcc, fill up form 80 and 1221. Gather salary things tax things. And arrange for card to pay the fees. Best of luck


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Any word that how many invites will be sent out in Jan?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> Any word that how many invites will be sent out in Jan?


no word yet I guess!


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone please let us know that is 190 application depends on date? For example 1st and 3rd week of every month. Or it can get invited any day of the month. 
BTW I heard that as soon as state sponsorship approved, would is sent from DIAC, 
PLEASE clarify this matter if anyone have clear idea.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Anyone please let us know that is 190 application depends on date? For example 1st and 3rd week of every month. Or it can get invited any day of the month.
> BTW I heard that as soon as state sponsorship approved, would is sent from DIAC,
> PLEASE clarify this matter if anyone have clear idea.


Hi.. 190 does NOT relate to usual invite rounds.
As soon as you get your SS - you will be invited to apply your 190 visa.
General 1st and 3rd week rounds do not relate to 190 case.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

superm said:


> Any word that how many invites will be sent out in Jan?


No clue yet... This information will be available in skillselect towards end of the month I think


----------



## vintagebunnie (Dec 21, 2012)

Guys, i just saw an article (sorry as a newbie i am not allowed to post the link here). It says: "...So far including the month of October only 3,800 invitations will have been issued. This means that if the Department wish to meet similar statistics this year approximately 14,500 invitations will need to be issued *each month* leading up to June 2013. That’s a far cry from the 2,000 invitations issued in October." 

This article was published in early October; in November, the number of invitations did have a big increase.

Let's hope for another big jump in Jan... =)


----------



## vintagebunnie (Dec 21, 2012)

wish us the best luck tonight! 

fingers crossed...


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah - really anxious !


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

stanmarsh said:


> Hey where do I read legit articles on number of invitations offered and cut offs and all those things??
> Thanks.


On the skillselect page under "reports": SkillSelect


----------



## hiren46 (Jan 6, 2013)

*NSW SS 190 EOI Submission*

Hi Guys,


I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship 190 visa on 5th Dec 2012. I am very confused about submitting the EOI? I haven't submitted EOI yet, though I have provided EOI number in the application form of NSW SS 190 visa.

In NSW Skill Website it says register on skill select. Does that mean getting the EOI number or submitting the EOI itself??? Its very confusing!

Is it necessary to submit EOI after applying 190 visa or should I wait for application approval form NSW government?


If I submit EOI for 190 visa subclass now, will that be a trouble if I don't receive approval from NSW Govt??

Please advice me, I have lodged application myself and very anxious about it. Also it is impossible to check the application status.

This whole procedure is very hard to understand. If anyone knows about it or has gone through it then please help me. 

Thanks a millions in advance


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

hiren46 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship 190 visa on 5th Dec 2012. I am very confused about submitting the EOI? I haven't submitted EOI yet, though I have provided EOI number in the application form of NSW SS 190 visa.
> ...


You can just go ahead and submit the EoI. There is no problem at all if you don't get the ss. If you get it they will automatically invite your EoI, but obviously that won't be possible if you haven't submitted it, so just submit.


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

superm said:


> Any word that how many invites will be sent out in Jan?


same as in Dec. SkillSelect

Regards


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

superm said:


> You are almost there. I would say start preparing your things. Have everything scanned. Get your pcc, fill up form 80 and 1221. Gather salary things tax things. And arrange for card to pay the fees. Best of luck



Dear Superm


Another one suggestd that the cut-off day for this round may be upto early christmas time. Can u pls. share ur thoughts and analysis?

Nontheless ony one day to go to get the real picture!!!


----------



## Samarr (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Any ideas at what time invitation will be starting ? Is it midnight or usual office starting hours at 8:30AM AEST.

Cheers/Sushil


----------



## vintagebunnie (Dec 21, 2012)

anyone got invitation yet?


----------



## vintagebunnie (Dec 21, 2012)

I got invited! submitted on 20th Dec with 60 points.

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## mohsin_jawed (Oct 23, 2012)

I got invited, EOI submission date 22nd Dec with 60 points :clap2:


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

*Got Invited*

Dear All,

Got invited!!!!!!!! 22/12/12 system analyst 60 points


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got invited!!!!!!!! 22/12/12 system analyst 60 points


I received. Data 21/12/12


----------



## ITS27001 (Oct 24, 2012)

got invitition with 60 points , submitted on 20 dec


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

I got invited second time for a same EOI, dont know what i do with it??? I have already applied for visa against my first invite and paid the fee for it.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

zamil525 said:


> Dear Superm
> 
> 
> Another one suggestd that the cut-off day for this round may be upto early christmas time. Can u pls. share ur thoughts and analysis?
> ...


Did you get it?
please post your signature with timelines.. so that others can view and ans better.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> I got invited second time for a same EOI, dont know what i do with it??? I have already applied for visa against my first invite and paid the fee for it.


I dont think you need to do anything with it.. 
Your evisa page changed in any respect ?
If you want you can mail skillselect guys regarding this...


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

superm said:


> I dont think you need to do anything with it..
> Your evisa page changed in any respect ?
> If you want you can mail skillselect guys regarding this...



I am thinking that if i get one extra invite which is waste to me, it is one less invite for everyone else....i'm thinking i'll call them/write an email to get it cancelled so it is not wasted.


----------



## Roda (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Guys!
I got second invitation against the same EOI too like v_YADAV. Even though i have applied the visa and received the acknowledgment.
@V_YADAV : please advice me too the number to call or email address..
Please advice


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Roda said:


> Hi Guys!
> I got second invitation against the same EOI too like v_YADAV. Even though i have applied the visa and received the acknowledgment.
> @V_YADAV : please advice me too the number to call or email address..
> Please advice


you can use this page to leave them a message - I did and got reply quite soon that this is a tech glitch and would try to resolve.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Roda said:


> Hi Guys!
> I got second invitation against the same EOI too like v_YADAV. Even though i have applied the visa and received the acknowledgment.
> @V_YADAV : please advice me too the number to call or email address..
> Please advice


Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


Thanks for the link brother.


----------



## Roda (Oct 23, 2012)

thank you guys,
i think it should be fine.
thanks,


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I got invited too


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

*Invited*

Hi all! 

Congratulations to all who got invited this round.
Got invited for 189...! (Applied on 19th Dec with 60 points) :clap2:
but the online visa application is terrible, keep loading a blank page every time.....


----------



## fatemaster (Dec 7, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> I got invited second time for a same EOI, dont know what i do with it??? I have already applied for visa against my first invite and paid the fee for it.


I guess ..you need to communicate to EOI team on this.


----------



## praveen_1900 (Dec 11, 2012)

superm said:


> You are almost there. I would say start preparing your things. Have everything scanned. Get your pcc, fill up form 80 and 1221. Gather salary things tax things. And arrange for card to pay the fees. Best of luck


Hi superm.

Could you advice me on this??

R u currently applying from india??

If so wat are the other options to pay the fee. coz my credit card does not have a limit of ard 2 lacs??

Could you please help..


----------



## praveen_1900 (Dec 11, 2012)

stanmarsh said:


> Call your credit card company to increase your limit.
> Or use your friends credit card with sufficient limit.
> Or use your debit card as a credit card if possible.
> Or use an agent to do so with an added fee.
> ...


Hi Stanmarsh.

Thanks a lot for theinfor.

But i went through the Vfs website , and they do not process skill select visas.

moreover , its mentioned in SKill selct , payment has to be done with credit card only.

I guess i need to find people with credit limits above 2 lacs.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AFAIK, it can be done with debit card as long it is mastercard or visa


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

praveen_1900 said:


> Hi Stanmarsh.
> 
> Thanks a lot for theinfor.
> 
> ...


If you have a credit card with lesser limit, you can call your bank which issued the credit card and tell them you need to do a transaction of 2 lacs. Tell them for that you are ready to make an upfront payment in your card from your bank account. They will approve the transaction once the extra credit shows up in your credit card and thereby increases your credit limit. I called Citibank and they told me I can do this transaction upon prior approval only, even if I make upfront payment.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> I got invited too


told you.. 
Eddy must have gotten the invite too.. 
congrats to all invitees!


----------

